# Convenient Parking near Snowdon



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Over the May Bank Hol going into June, some friends and I are planning to mountainbike up the trail to the top of Snowdon. (If this is permitted)

I would like some info along the lines of:

Where is the closest legal parking area for my 23 foot motorhome.
Where is the closest campsite so as to cycle to the accent of the trail.

If there is no close bye site we can overnight, what time would i have to move the van in the morn too secure parking whilst we do our ride.

Any help would be greately appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is plenty of parking at the junction of the A4086 and A498 at the foot of Snowdon. It gets pretty busy there though on a Bank Holiday weekend. Over Easter I managed to park there in a small car park overlooking Llyn Gwynant
where at the top of this lake there is a camp site but I do not know its name.
This is the closest one to Snowdon though.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

There's also a small carpark at Rhyd Ddu train station on the A4085.
It depends on which route up Snowdon you are planning on using.
snowdon routes
Also it could be quite busy with walkers on a bank holiday, not sure how you'll get on with a bike. The Llanberris pass say's it's a bridleway but that there is a voluntary agreement for mountain bikes to stay off it during peak times.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

yep, there's definitely an agreement in place about permitted times and periods - ring one of the climbing or cycling shops in Llanbberis (Joe Brown's comes to mind.

There's a pay car park at the top of the pass opposite the Youth Hostel which has a caff and toilets but if you want to use it get there before 9am. You can also park at the bottom of the pass by the pen-Y-Gwryd hotel (where the first succesful ascent of Mt. Everest was planned, the ceiling is signed by the expedition members)

http://tinyurl.com/e57tr

Camp sites for motorhomes I don't know about around there but there isn't many within the national park area. Probably towards Beddgelert is your best bet


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

In beddgelert, go through the town with the electric mountain place on the right. On the right hand side just as you are leaving town there is a small road that looks like it goes to a small commercial estate. Down here maybe 400 yards is a car park on the right where people go to launch their boats.

I have stopped there a couple of time with no problems. It gets really quiet around 9pm and stays quiet till 9 or 10 the next morning. Its quiet, right next to the lake and is within walking distance of the Indian, a couple of pubs and the steam line up the mountain.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your replies will pass the info onto the group for debate.

As regards riding legally up snowdon, that has been tasked to another member of the group who has mailed me to the effect this can be done.
I have mailed him the link to this thread so as he may contact the "bike shop".

The trip is not planned to coincide with the actual Bank Holiday Monday but will take place further along in the week. More than likely Thurs or Fri.

Any other input to this queery would be greately recieved.

May i say a big thankyou to all the posters who took the time out to reply. Excellent site as always.

Thanks.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

quick search of internet - this links out of date but I would say still relevant

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=987

basically no riding between 10am and 5pm May to Sept. This ties in with my memory of camping next to someone a few years back and when I was getting up they were just arriving back from having cycled up and back down: I was getting up at 7.00am!!

have a good holiday, hope it all works out


----------

